# Co2 diffuser just can take the pressure!



## Tom Michael (13 Aug 2019)

hi all

Hoping someone can help. I have an aqua Rio diffuser and has been working well no issues. Recently however after an hour of gas on pressure has been building and either the diffuser has come off or some of the air line. Replaced the air line so I’m guessing it must be the diffuser.

Mt psi is about 35 and I have tried soaking diffuser in bleach. As far as I can see it is clean as I soak regularly.

Other than replacing not sure if there is much else I can do other than reduce the psi to 30 and increase the bubble count via the needle valve?


----------



## Siege (13 Aug 2019)

Changing the airline to co2 tubing should do the trick!


----------



## Tom Michael (13 Aug 2019)

Siege said:


> Changing the airline to co2 tubing should do the trick!



Sorry should have specified I am using CO2 tubing (from ADA infact). Slightly baffling.


----------



## ian_m (13 Aug 2019)

What type of regulator and solenoid are you using ?

Some cheaper CO2 kit bits, really aren't regulators but "flow control valves" and allow the CO2 pressure in the piping to build up to quite high levels, especially as the diffuser gets blocked and dirty, and then blow the piping off.


----------



## Tom Michael (13 Aug 2019)

Its Co2 art dual stage. Prior to this no issues so I'm a bit perplexed what has changed- process of elimination I would say it must be some blockage on the aqua rio, tried bleach might try H202 overnight as a last resort until I bin and replace!


----------



## papa_c (13 Aug 2019)

Unless the tubing has stretched and is loose where it attaches. Do you remove the diffuser from the tubing to clean it?

Possibly slice some of the end of the tube so it is fresh tubing, refit and see if the solves the problem


----------



## GHNelson (13 Aug 2019)

/www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/co2-art-flux-diffuser-issues.58288/


----------



## Siege (15 Aug 2019)

papa_c said:


> Unless the tubing has stretched and is loose where it attaches. Do you remove the diffuser from the tubing to clean it?
> 
> Possibly slice some of the end of the tube so it is fresh tubing, refit and see if the solves the problem




I agree


----------

